# [Regular Season Game 24] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(15-8)/(5-17)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, December 13, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Davis / Gordon / Thornton / Randolph / Camby*


_*Preview*_


> After missing 2 1/2 weeks with a left knee injury, Tracy McGrady showed little rust in his return to the court for the Houston Rockets. He'll look to build off that performance versus a team he's had little success against lately.
> 
> McGrady looks to help the Southwest Division-leading Rockets win for the fifth time in six games on Saturday when they visit the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We should win this game, but you never know with Houston. Clippers got a good win against portland so we will see.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Back to back,Tough game.
But without Kaman, Yao should have a field day.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Al Thorton lighted our *** last time. All we need to do is contain him and Zach Randolph


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Chuck should bounce back tonight, he hasn't played much lately.

We need his defense against Randolph.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wanna see Chuck on Zach.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Chuck on Zach
Shane on Al

Lets get this moving.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PM for a stream


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is a stupid change.

Luther & Wafer on at the same time?????????????????????
IS there anyone over 6'6 on the court????????


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

That is one ugly lineup.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Zach has been on fire its all about stopping him THronton & keeping Davis in check.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Zach has cooled off thank god.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good finish to the 1st half I will be back in 20mins


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We played BAD and still up 3 in 1st half.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What happenned in the 3rd??????????

Dang come on.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao
Hayes
Battier
McGrady
Alston

LEts put that team on and try get back into it............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

........................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW this is frustrating to watch..........


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This is horrible. 

I really wonder if anyone is committed to getting a LONG ATHLETIC C to backup Yao. They've been killing us on the offensive glass cause we're either too short(Hayes) or too slow(Yao)


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This game is down to bad coaching.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

13 point lead. with 3 mins to go. Clippers have won.

WOW this is annoying.
Cant believe Al & Zach were on fire.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You would have though Chuck would have got a few more minutes on Zach. Chuck only played 7 mins so far


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW And I though we were getting set up to challenge the Lakers for the WEST. There is going to be some more time before that happens.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It seems like we're the worst shooting team in the league. We can't hit a layup if our lives were on the line.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol!


----------

